# 2010 buck vs. 2011 buck



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

2010 buck on top and 2011 buck on bottom. Pretty lucky here in Iowa...
2010 buck was a 160 class and 2011 buck was 170 class


----------



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

2010 buck mounted on the wall...
sorry it on its side. And I have a correction, it actually scored 153 3/8


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Great deer.Congrats!
Only archery hunted there once but you have the deer for sure.Better not say more cause don't want to get the res/non-res thing going.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Lucky young man, congrats on two Giants!


----------



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

I hunt on my grandpas huge plot of land. Plus I have trail cam photos of a droptine buck im saving for shotgun season


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Need a camera man or gun bearer?


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

So much for the "shoot a small one first, because you will never get a bigger one later" theory.


----------



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

there are a few monster roaming...


----------

